# torrent client



## dpetka2001 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello there. I would like some suggestions as far as a torrent client that supports multiuser environment is concerned. I tried rtorrent (with rutorrent gui) but ended up with having each user run his own instance, though I would like one instance in which different users could login. I don't know if this can be done (azureus for example has a plugin called azsrmc that does it) but I would be greatful if there are some suggestions from other people.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never tried it, but TorrentFlux (net-p2p/torrentflux) does that. The port doesn't seem to be maintained though. It looks like it has been forked but the fork has not been ported to FreeBSD.
TorrentFlux works with BitTornado (net-p2p/py-bittornado) or so Wikipedia says.


----------



## dandelion (Mar 31, 2011)

Never tried rutorrent, but when I wanted multiuser webui it was net-p2p/mldonkey.


----------



## vinkler (Mar 31, 2011)

rtorrent + rutorrent works very well:
http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=6.0


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2011)

Transmission is decent

With the transmission-daemon, it also provides a web interface for all the users to log into.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 31, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Transmission is decent
> 
> With the transmission-daemon, it also provides a web interface for all the users to log into.


It's the best IMHO: simple, small, fast, low on memory footprint and featuring a web interface that doesn't require an HTTP server and whatnot.
But it doesn't really have the multi-user support the OP wants, unless multiple daemon instances are run (each with its own configuration files and on different RPC ports) which is what the OP doesn't want.


----------



## dpetka2001 (Apr 1, 2011)

vinkler said:
			
		

> rtorrent + rutorrent works very well:
> http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=6.0



Apparently not because in another thread I ask specifically if there is a need to run two instances of rtorrent or just one and they answered to me that each user has to run his own instance. If there is another way of achieving what I want please share it with me. Have you done so yourself with rtorrent + rutorrent?

PS: I'll give it a go with torrentflux and mldonkey. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## dpetka2001 (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried ÂµTorrent headless server? If yes, could someone give some general instructions on how to install it on my pc or point me to some link where there are instructions(should I enable linux emulation in order to install/run it)? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

